# CAIC fund raiser



## CoreyD (Mar 10, 2004)

Just a reminder to all the winter backcountry enthusiasts out there. The CAIC Avalanche Jam is right around the corner. Hope to see everyone there.

http://geosurvey.state.co.us/avalanche/Default.aspx?tabid=394


----------

